
Wi-Fi router could be used to watch you breathe and monitor your heartbeat - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/june-22-is-your-wi-fi-watching-you-dog-s-manipulative-eyebrows-darwin-s-finches-in-danger-and-more-1.5182752/your-wi-fi-router-could-be-used-to-watch-you-breathe-and-monitor-your-heartbeat-1.5182770
======
blackflame7000
Remember when people gave Kellyanne Conway shit for saying microwaves can be
used to track people?

Edit: Downvoting doesn't change the validity of this comment it just furthers
the point. Assuming that the people you disagree with are dumb and idiotic
only does a disservice to yourself.

~~~
nemosaltat
Upvoted because I appreciate your sentiment, but I’m not sure I’d look to
Kelly Anne as a paragon of technical wisdom. Even a blind squirrel knows she’s
a nut.

~~~
blackflame7000
I don’t think she’s that amazing either, but there seems to be this growing
trend of intentionally taking the dumbest interpretation of your opponents
idea and then lambasting them for it. I think we would all be better off if we
stopped intentionally misstating each others points in order to make the
person seem dumb or not worthy of being heard. This technology isn’t new now
and it wasn’t new during her infamous interview but people treated her very
poorly and they were wrong too.

~~~
akhilcacharya
It’s not the “dumbest interpretation” since her claim was already ridiculous.

Same thing with the Trump saying windmills cause cancer. There’s no real
defense.

------
calware
I know there may be concerns about privacy, given the headline. But this is a
very cool concept. Nothing new, I know, but still very cool nonetheless :)

~~~
beatgammit
I was pretty surprised, until I realized that regular radar works essentially
the same way. Usually you use two antenna spaced some known distance apart so
you can use Doppler to distinguish moving from stationary objects. The
surprising thing is that it works so well.

I guess I'll need to build a Faraday cage around my house now...

------
carapace
> Adib said this technology is already in use in major hospitals across the
> U.S. to track disease progression in patients with Parkinson's or multiple
> sclerosis.

This is already commercialized?

~~~
Mathnerd314
The video dates to 2015, not really surprising that it's been commercialized
since it's MIT. [https://www.emeraldinno.com/](https://www.emeraldinno.com/)

~~~
ijiiijji1
Awesome. Thanks for the link.

------
ijiiijji1
Neat. Physical occupant presence detection seems like a very useful
application. Also, a possible application would be to automatically detect if
a person were in some sort of distress.

